# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αχαΐας >  spef 2 Λυγιά Κορινθίας

## spef

Καλησπέρα
απο τον κόμβο μου στη Λυγιά Κορινθιας, http://wind.pwmn.net/?page=nodes&node=257 ή http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14676 πιανω με καλό σήμα -72 τρια ssid:
Nafpaktos_nwmn.Lygias 
Nafpaktos_nwmn.mon 1 
nwmn.lyg5mon
Καταλαβαίνω οτι προερχονται απο την Ναυπακτο
Αν θελει ο φίλος ας στειλει pm να μπορεσουμε να αξιοποιησουμε τιποτα.Αμαρτια να πάνε χαμένα,αφου απο την μεριά μου υπαρχει ελευθερο interface.
Περιμένω νεα....

----------

